# How to clip pigeon wings?



## Goosegrinder (Jan 8, 2010)

I am getting a few pigeons tomorrow for the pup. I was wondering how everyone clips there wings? Or if there is a website that has good info on it. I have not been able to find anything.


----------



## Kevin Bottorff (Jun 3, 2010)

Just wondering where you got your pigeons, I'm in Indiana and would like to get some as.well....thanks!!!


----------



## Ian (Feb 11, 2009)

The link below shows in pretty good detail how to trim the flight feathers on a parrot:

http://www.theparrotsocietyuk.org/index.php/Wing Clipping/178

It's not very difficult and you will get faster the more you do it.

Good luck!


----------



## Shelby (Jul 20, 2009)

I just hold the wing out strait and wrap tape around the wing. When I am done with them I un tape and turn them loose. When I want the pigeons again I go back to where I cought them


----------



## Dave Flint (Jan 13, 2009)

You can pull the flight feathers from one wing or you can cut them w/ scissors (my preference). If you think you might want to turn it back into a "flyer" at some point though I like to use vet tape to blindfold the bird. They won't fly if they can't see but the vet tape is easy to remove.


----------



## gundog3664 (Feb 19, 2010)

Go here http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=53308&page=2

Thers some pictures and stuff of how to do it.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

You can also use a rubber band on one wing. Easy to do and easy to remove.

Andy


----------



## Goosegrinder (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## mattyp1214 (Apr 1, 2010)

Never thought about the tape or rubber band I have to try that.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Shelby said:


> I just hold the wing out strait and wrap tape around the wing.


Same here. Electrical tape works well.


----------

